
Like.com’s Creepy, But Effective, Facebook Ads  - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/01/likecoms-creepy-facebook-ads/
======
ComputerGuru
Everyone repeat after me: Coincidences happen. Correlation is not causation.

Then again, I highly doubt the author of the post seriously believes it's
anything other than a coincidence himself - but whatever brings the traffic.

------
Erf
Coincidence. I've seen that ad many times before, and I'm fairly confident few
or none of the profiles I viewed contained sunglasses in the profile photo.

~~~
chaostheory
i can say the same

